# Almost 27 Year Old Male, Unknown Issues, History Of Anxiety



## kevfe86 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello all,

Please brace yourselves, this is quite lengthy-but I greatly appreciate time taken to read it.

My name is Kevin, I live in Connecticut and I am nearing my 27th birthday. I discovered this forum while researching some symptoms that I have been experiencing. Being as though this forum specializes in IBS and bowel related issues I was hoping that I could get some information and some feedback here. First I would like to give a quick background on myself so you will have a better understanding of where I am coming from and maybe can give a better idea or better feedback on my situation.

- Historically as a child I had always been a nervous nelly, not terribly, but for the most part. I had grown up in a situation where my father was an alcoholic and suffered some stress asa result from that

- In 2007 I started noticing acid reflux as a result of weight gain, I was prescribed Aciphex for it.

- In 2006 I lost my sister tragically on Valentine's Day to Ovarian Cancer

- I worked a series of stressful jobs in security and as a telecommunicator at a Police Department with hopes of becoming a police officer

-In 2008 my doctor put me on Celexa, a common antidepressant after I had explained to him that I felt anxiety and depression following my sister's passing

-Based on explanation of bowel movement changes based on my anxiety and situation my doctor was comfortable diagnosing me as having IBS without any other investigation or medical tests

-In 2009 during a routine blood evaluation my doctor found that I tested positive for H-Pylori bacteria which can cause stomach problems. I was referred to a Gastroenterologist for a Prev-Pack antibiotics treatment which immediately fought off the bacteria

-In 2009 I started noticing that stools were lighter in color and sticky, and sometimes foul smelling. I also started noticing bowel movements were more frequent

-In 2010, I tragically lost my father to kidney failure and began having panic attacks and agoraphobia which accompanied my anxiety and depression. As a result of this my doctor placed me on a benzodiazepine tranquilizer medication, Diazepam, more commonly known as Valium. i have been on this medication since and as of late have begun reducing doses. I have noticed and experienced some withdrawal type symptoms from the reductions.

-Bowel habits rotate between diareahh and constipation. Only twice can I recall a rush to have to go to the bathroom and never a BM accident experienced

-Once I discovered what appeared to be bright red blood in stools

-A rheumatologist treated me with Vitamin D supplements because I was very low and I immedatiely experienced severe constipation and as a result had started experiencing tenesmus, the feeling of having a full bowel even though I did not have to pass a bowel movement.

- I became very intensely afraid that the tenesmus was a sign of colorectal or colon cancer and saw a gastroenterologist. Several doctors all agreed to do the procedure but were skeptical that my symptoms were anything as severe as that.

-I do not have any family history of anything gastrointestinal

-After a few months the tenesmus faded and bowel movements though sometimes mucous or sticky and foul smelling continued bm's seemed normal once per day and there was no more tenesmus. I bailed from getting the colonoscopy and upper endoscopy after prepping for a whole day out of complete and utter fear and terror of the procedures-moreso terrified of the results

-To date I noticed constipation about 2 weeks ago and started noticing tenesmus again

-As far as GI symptoms go I suffer from bouts of constipation and diarrhea and I am still withdrawing from Valium which is known to cause them, I have tenesmus, my rectal area has stabbing pains sometimes, and I generally fatigue-again, issues that have not really been problematic until the Valium was prescribed

-Additionally about 6 months ago I started noticing a numbness/discomfort in my coccyx, at the top of my buttocks when sitting for periods of time. It comes and goes but is there.

-I also have abdominal tenderness and gas and abdominal cramps and have had abdominal pain rarely on a few occasions

-The primary symptoms of colon/colorectal cancer are consistent black tarry stools which I don't have, bloody stools which I don't have, anemia/iron deficiency as a result of internal blood loss which I haven't ever had and don't believe that I have now, night sweats which I don't have, unexplained weight loss which I don't have as well.

-I am terrified of colonoscopy procedure. I know based alone on what I mentioned a GI doc will advise to have one done to diagnose the issue but I am terrified to get one done. I am so afraid however I have a son and although I'm divorced I have a great job, a great new girlfriend, and things that are very important to me and this GI stuff is really causing a lot of stress for me. When I wasn't thinking about it for months I wasn't really having any symptoms, once I started thinking about it again I began having the symptoms. It sucks really. I'm seeing a GI today for a general consultation and I am absolutely terrified about everything. Maybe I'm being a big baby I have had many terrible things happen in my life and I'm terrified to maybe get bad news out of this whole thing. Most of my friends and family are very skeptical at only almost 27 years of age with no family history and no major indicators that I am dealing with something very serious. Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## kevfe86 (Mar 4, 2013)

ADDED FROM OP:

Lastly I forgot to mention that as a result of the fatigue and heart rate concerns from Valium I do not exercise at all, and from being on the go as much as I can I do not have the best diet nor have I had the best diet. I have had extreme levels of blood work to check for many different things as recent as last year, and nothing serious showed up. I had a 24 hour urine collection to check for kidney function and some other things it was also normal. Holter monitors and all heart exams including MRI's were normal. I have have had a lower abdominal MRI/CT Scan done which revealed nothing abnormal about a year ago. Thats pretty much the only tests I had.


----------

